# should i allow my fat GF to get bigger



## ba216 (Aug 26, 2008)

hey, my fat GF says she would like to put on an extra pounds to her 350lb body, she's 5'2, i'm happy with the way she is right now but she tells me that she wants to be even bigger cause she knows how much i love her fat body. She knows i'm turned on by her big soft round hips and ass, and her big soft pillowy arms. I'm a tall thin guy 6'1 and 120lbs and she said she loves being with a tall thin guy like me, when we're walking together she loves the size difference, i love her so much but i don't want it to get to the stage when she reaches 500+ pounds one day and she can't end up physically moving, so we can't be able to do as many things together. She always asks me to take her out to places to eat and i love doing it, because i would do anything for her, i have no problem at all with her wanting to put on more pounds, but i don't want it to reach to such a stage that i am putting her health at risk. What should i do? What shall i tell her? Would like to hear peoples views


----------



## Tad (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't think you should "allow" or "not allow" anything.

Giving her your full opinion, hey, that's cool and a great idea. Like maybe more or less what you said here....."I love your body and I would be turned on by you getting fatter, but I worry about how your mobility would be in the future if you get much bigger. In the end it is your choice, but I just want you to know that I'm at least as worried about you getting bigger as I am turned on by the thought." or something like that.


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 26, 2008)

edx said:


> I don't think you should "allow" or "not allow" anything.
> 
> Giving her your full opinion, hey, that's cool and a great idea. Like maybe more or less what you said here....."I love your body and I would be turned on by you getting fatter, but I worry about how your mobility would be in the future if you get much bigger. In the end it is your choice, but I just want you to know that I'm at least as worried about you getting bigger as I am turned on by the thought." or something like that.



What he said.


----------



## Tina (Aug 26, 2008)

"Allow"? You assume much.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 26, 2008)

Seeing how she has gained 50 pounds in the last 4 months ( not 3 like you have stated..you have to be careful, some women keep track of such things.. )...going from almost 300 to a present 350...I think she is doing as she likes. She also seems to be gaining and losing height...from 5'1..to 5'3..and now to 5'2. Guess her body does as it likes. No need for you to ' allow '...anything.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 26, 2008)

I, myself, have a fantasy in which my boyfriend (who weighs -75 lbs and is 7' 8") asks me to allow him to eat less.

I, of course, refuse--but only for his own good.


----------



## imfree (Aug 26, 2008)

ba216 said:


> hey, my fat GF says she would like to put on an extra pounds to her 350lb body, she's 5'2, i'm happy with the way she is right now but she tells me that she wants to be even bigger cause she knows how much i love her fat body. She knows i'm turned on by her big soft round hips and ass, and her big soft pillowy arms. I'm a tall thin guy 6'1 and 120lbs and she said she loves being with a tall thin guy like me, when we're walking together she loves the size difference, i love her so much but i don't want it to get to the stage when she reaches 500+ pounds one day and she can't end up physically moving, so we can't be able to do as many things together. She always asks me to take her out to places to eat and i love doing it, because i would do anything for her, i have no problem at all with her wanting to put on more pounds, but i don't want it to reach to such a stage that i am putting her health at risk. What should i do? What shall i tell her? Would like to hear peoples views



The term "allow" has too much of an ownership implication to it.
No one "owns" another person. She must make her own decisions 
regarding her body weight. Some 5'2" tall people would already 
have discomfort and less mobility at 350 lbs. Her well-being must 
take priority. Unless she really wants to gain, for herself, I don't 
think it's in her best interest for anyone else to encourage her. 
disclaimer: This is just my personal opinion.


----------



## bexy (Aug 26, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Seeing how she has gained 50 pounds in the last 4 months ( not 3 like you have stated..you have to be careful, some women keep track of such things.. )...going from almost 300 to a present 350...I think she is doing as she likes. She also seems to be gaining and losing height...from 5'1..to 5'3..and now to 5'2. Guess her body does as it likes. No need for you to ' allow '...anything.



I love the fact that I am not the only person to notice this. I was beginning to think I was either going mad, or his girlfriend had magic powers...


----------



## GordoNegro (Aug 26, 2008)

By allow, I sense you mean tolerate; as everyone is entitled to their preferences especially with consenting adults.
Best way to work together is to communicate honestly and see.
Though if you both fear the possibility of her gaining more weight, you both will need to work together each day to do so.
To make the time together to go walking, riding, etc. after work or time spent together.
To make the sacrifices in diet and lifestyle to be able to be or stay active without fears of her regressing.
Though between us here, if you're GF is 'too far gone' it won't matter what you do together as the time apart, the hunger and desire will be too much to overcome.


----------



## ba216 (Aug 26, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Seeing how she has gained 50 pounds in the last 4 months ( not 3 like you have stated..you have to be careful, some women keep track of such things.. )...going from almost 300 to a present 350...I think she is doing as she likes. She also seems to be gaining and losing height...from 5'1..to 5'3..and now to 5'2. Guess her body does as it likes. No need for you to ' allow '...anything.



thanks for ur views, i'd just like to clear up that my GF is 5'2, i must have put 5'1 by mistake on one of the other threads before, she has always been 5'2


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 26, 2008)

ba216 said:


> thanks for ur views, i'd just like to clear up that my GF is 5'2, i must have put 5'1 by mistake on one of the other threads before, she has always been 5'2




Maybe you should slow it down a little and pace yourself? 29 posts/11 new threads? Just sayin'.

How about introducing your gf to Dimensions? I'd like to see her reply whether or not you should _let her _gain weight.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 26, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I love the fact that I am not the only person to notice this. I was beginning to think I was either going mad, or his girlfriend had magic powers...


maybe she does! at night she puts on a cape and shoots webs.

these *ahem* sorts of threads are starting to smell like troll. i may be wrong! i hope i am, but i don't know.
SUS-PIII-SHUS


----------



## Haunted (Aug 26, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Maybe you should slow it down a little and pace yourself? 29 posts/11 new threads? Just sayin'.
> 
> How about introducing your gf to Dimensions? I'd like to see her reply whether or not you should _let her _gain weight.



I'd love to hear her views on her wanting to gain if she even wants to and if she even exists.

I know i may go on and on about my girlfriend but at least she's here adding to my post's and not a figment of my imagination!!!!!


----------



## ba216 (Aug 26, 2008)

Haunted said:


> I'd love to hear her views on her wanting to gain if she even wants to and if she even exists.
> 
> I know i may go on and on about my girlfriend but at least she's here adding to my post's and not a figment of my imagination!!!!!



Well for ur information, she does in fact exist, but she doesn't want to go on dimensions because i've already asked her. If things are on my mind then i have every right to discuss them on dims, with or without my GF's participation


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 26, 2008)

I think you should allow her to get taller, but not bigger.


----------



## ba216 (Aug 26, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> maybe she does! at night she puts on a cape and shoots webs.
> 
> these *ahem* sorts of threads are starting to smell like troll. i may be wrong! i hope i am, but i don't know.
> SUS-PIII-SHUS



I'm only discussing the things that are on my mind, if thats ok with everyone, hence the reason why i am posting these threads, asking for peoples views and opinions on such things, so all the threads are completely genuine, so u can stop being suspicious for a start!


----------



## ba216 (Aug 26, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I think you should allow her to get taller, but not bigger.[/QUOTE
> To make her taller? May i ask, how is that possible?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 26, 2008)

ba216 said:


> I'm only discussing the things that are on my mind, if thats ok with everyone, hence the reason why i am posting these threads...


i don't think everyone _is_ okay with it, though.
something to consider.


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 26, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i don't think everyone _is_ okay with it, though.
> something to consider.



100 % satisfaction is impossible. Plain and simple.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 26, 2008)

ba216 said:


> To make her taller? May i ask, how is that possible?



Continuing the silliness...


----------



## benzdiesel (Aug 26, 2008)

The way I tend to look at things like this... yes she knows how you feel about things, but you didn't in fact ask, beg, plead with her to change herself - she suggested it. 

Even if people will sometimes suggest things to make others happy because the other party's happiness means more to them than their own - usually, they stop short of self-destruction. They've got sense enough to draw the line somewhere. 

My point: If you were begging and pleading with her to gain against her will, then it's definitely a problem. But she suggested it... more likely than not, she doesn't have any wish to harm herself, and she definitely has sense enough to stop before she does. She knows if she feels good and healthy, she knows if she feels limited in the activities she wants to do, and she most certainly knows whether she can still walk or not. 

So I'd say since she made the suggestion, she knows what she's doing, and she won't destroy herself in the process. You know you're in favor of it - so without ever letting it turn into a "persuasion" on your part, as long as she's in favor of it too then she's in control and she's got sense enough to stop before she can't enjoy her life anymore.


----------



## olwen (Aug 26, 2008)

edx said:


> I don't think you should "allow" or "not allow" anything.
> 
> Giving her your full opinion, hey, that's cool and a great idea. Like maybe more or less what you said here....."I love your body and I would be turned on by you getting fatter, but I worry about how your mobility would be in the future if you get much bigger. In the end it is your choice, but I just want you to know that I'm at least as worried about you getting bigger as I am turned on by the thought." or something like that.



Ed's pretty much summed it up. Assuming this is a relatively vanilla relationship, you can't allow her to do or not do anything. She's still her own person who can make up her own mind. She should be the one allowing you to participate since it's her body. You say she wants to gain for you - okay. I just hope the "for you" part doesn't reach back to bite you in the butt later.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Aug 27, 2008)

Claude????


----------



## lily352 (Aug 27, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Seeing how she has gained 50 pounds in the last 4 months ( not 3 like you have stated..you have to be careful, some women keep track of such things.. )...going from almost 300 to a present 350...I think she is doing as she likes. She also seems to be gaining and losing height...from 5'1..to 5'3..and now to 5'2. Guess her body does as it likes. No need for you to ' allow '...anything.



In this amount of time, his weight has gone from around 140 to 120 to 116 to 120. 

I agree that there is no need for you to "allow" her to do anything. I mean, did she allow you to lose weight?

~lily~


----------



## ba216 (Aug 27, 2008)

lily352 said:


> In this amount of time, his weight has gone from around 140 to 120 to 116 to 120.
> 
> I agree that there is no need for you to "allow" her to do anything. I mean, did she allow you to lose weight?
> 
> ~lily~



yeh my weight had dropped from 140 to 120lbs cause i wasn't eating much, and she never allowed me to lose weight. She never had to allow me to do anything, i just happened to lose it, i didn't just do it for her.


----------



## lily352 (Aug 27, 2008)

ba216 said:


> yeh my weight had dropped from 140 to 120lbs cause i wasn't eating much, and she never allowed me to lose weight. She never had to allow me to do anything, i just happened to lose it, i didn't just do it for her.



Didn't you just answer your own question then? She never had to allow you to lose, then you don't need to "allow" her to gain. If she wants to gain, I think she is going to. If you have concerns regarding her health and mobility, you should express those concerns to her in a loving manner. Beyond that, I think that you should respect her decision to gain just as she respects your decision to be whatever size you wish to be.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 27, 2008)

Well...I'm not going to debate whether this post is "real" or not, I've got too much else to do.

However, all I can do is echo what others have said: It's not cool for you to "allow" your gal to do or not do something. Let her know your concerns but it's her choice to gain or lose weight.


Dennis


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 27, 2008)

Her decision. That's all there is to it. If she wants to get bigger, she'll get bigger.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 30, 2008)

Tori DeLuca said:


> Claude????



Where _is_ Claude, anyway? I sure do miss the little guy.


----------



## eyesforyou (Aug 31, 2008)

your girl WANTS to gain and you have a problem with it? lol but seriously, just try to help her stay active and eat healthy food (just lots of it, lol). You can be healthy at any weight as long as you stay active and eat wholesome, nutrient rich foods. And one of the best ways to say active is sex, it feels great and its good for you! enjoy it man, LOTS of us wish we could be in your situation but I fully understand your desire for her to be healthy as well, just don't get pulled in my the propaganda BS that you can't be BIG and healthy. Peace.


----------

